# Tips for Socializing Kittens from Birth



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

My kittens are now two weeks old and I am trying very hard to get them to be socialized and friendly cats. At the same time I am worried about scaring them when I take and hold them for a few minutes and causing more harm than good.

Two of the kittens are okay with being handled. They even seem to enjoy it and fall asleep in my lap. The other two, especially the orange one, will start crying loudly if held for more than a few minutes.

Should I hold them longer or put them back when they start to get upset? Well than I'd never pick up the orange one because he gets very upset from the start lol.

Any other tips for socializing the kittens? Even before two weeks? Just FYI for anyone else who has a kitten litter in the future.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

As long as the momma kitty lets you hold them then hold them as much as you can, several times a day if possible. A lot of times the momma will come and get the kitten if it's kickin' up too much of a fuss so you'll know if or when it's time to put it down. You can never hold new kittens too much...just make sure that they don't catch a chill since they can't regulate their body temperatures until they're about 3 weeks old so they depend on their momma and each other for warmth till then. A small receiving blanket or hand towel is always nice to snuggle them up in.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

You are SO sweeeeeet)))) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Try snuggling the orange one in particular on your chest near your heart so it can hear the heartbeat, and put a cardigan sweater over it or a fuzzy blanket and walk around with it like that for a while. Don't put a kitten down if it's wiggly or crying. Wait until it's quiet in your hands, then put it down; otherwise it will learn that it will get free of your hand if it cries or wiggles hard enough. Pick it up several times a day. You can also gently pick it up and then put it right down before it even has time to object. Some cats are just complainers (some torties in particular) and don't like to be picked up even from the time they are small kittens, but kittens still have to get used to being handled often as part of their socialization. Pick them up, cuddle them, stroke them, turn them upside down and rub their tummies, handle all their paws gently (training for having their nails clipped when they're about 3-4 wks. old). Just snip off the tips....better to get them used to it when they're kittens than if they're older. When they're a little older, gently groom them with a comb for brief periods. All this handling will make a cat used to being handled if it's done gently but firmly. There will be many times in its life that it will _have to be handled and restrained_ by a vet or yourself, so this is the time to get the training in now.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

A few minutes several times a day is enough to begin with. At 2-3 weeks they should be walking over to you and if not climbing into your lap, then at least smelling you. 

I vacuum around my kitten pens twice a day from birth, make more noise than normal and always have a radio or tv going. And speak to the kittens a lot. 

Once the kittens are 3 weeks old, they move into the living room (still in the kitten pen) so are used to daily life in a house, and trained to sleep through the night. 
they are handled in all ways, for claw trimming, vet visits and as I show, they're held in show positions even the ones going to pet homes.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Our stray Annie got pregnant right away (this was 23 years ago) and had 3 kittens. We loved and doted on them since they were 2 days old and decided to keep the female, Maggie. She hissed and howled at us and fought us every kiss and every hug of the way. 12 years later she didn't change much and still ran from us so we couldn't even touch her unless she was sleeping. That girl was never right in the head. Just depends on their personality but cuddling won't hurt.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

We had a litter of 4 about 12 yrs ago...We kept Kermit as he was the runt and seemed like he was less developed than the other three. Soon after birth we noticed things and before his eyes were open I would go to the 'nest' and say...."Where's my little Kermit....and after a few times he would move away from the others and come to my voice and I would say, "there's my little Kermit" and pick him up. I would take him to a chair and lay him up by my neck and he would sleep so soundly. His mom at first came to check this out but would go back to the other three. Well, Kermit didn't open his eyes as soon as the others or stand as quick...He seemed to have a problem with his back legs, hence, the kids naming him Kermit.........but he did develop just like the others but they seemed to shun him...all during these first few weeks, I did as i said above. Now?

He is almost always by my side or lays on my chest...sometimes i wake up and find him on me or laying beside me. I look at it as the price I paid for giving him so much attention so soon after birth but he is the best pet I think I have ever had and I wouldn't have it any other way. And he soon outgrew being a runt....just an average size tuxedo cat. :cat3


----------



## lillykberry (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm having this same problem. All three of my kittens start crying the second they're lifted off the ground. Mama cat has no problem with us touching them at all, but she gets upset when they're screaming for longer than say 30 seconds. It's hard to hold them until they settle down because she takes them back before that could ever happen. 
I've started holding them just off the ground near her face so she doesn't feel the need to come to their rescue and stays calm, but they still make a fuss indefinitely. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

I stared taking them out of the room two at a time, where the mom can't hear them. I think her constant return meows while their screaming makes the kittens more nervous. By taking two they comfort each other and keep each other warm. I also noticed it helps to pay attention to when they have nursed recently. They are way happier with full bellies. Very unhappy if picked up in the middle of nursing!

Mine seem to get upset when actually picked up, and the smell, feeling, temperature, etc all chance at once. I noticed that OB grabs on to me more, which is why I think he gets the most upset, he is afraid when I pick him up, either of falling or just the change. I try to pick them up as slowly as possible and make sure they are fully supported, so they don't feel like they will fall. If they actually calm down without hearing momma, sometimes they will sleep and act happy!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

When you pick them up make sure you're supporting their legs, tiny kittens are much more likely to scream if they feel unsupported. As was mentioned earlier, you want to hols them close to your chest if they're feeling uncomfortable, and handle them all over a few times a day. They need to get used to it when they're still little.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah. Snuggle them up in a baby blanket or towel and hold them to your chest or under your chin. They're always happiest with full bellies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

